# Just got our 25FBS



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello,
We heard that the 25FBS floorplan has been discontinued. This is exactly what we wanted- the walk around bed, sofa slide, double entrance. It's perfect! so does anyone know why they have discontinued it?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm sure it was dropped due to sales numbers. The Outback seems to be focuing on the rear slides and the new 5th wheels. Who knows they may come out with another floorplan down the road.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

My dealer (Garick RV) said the floorplan is supposed to go over to the Zeppelin line.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Outback cut several models some time back. They cut the 25FBS, 27RBS and the 28RLS travel trailers. They cut these do to new floor plans and the push to get the Fifth Wheels out. This was done before they moved into their new plant. Now in the new plant they have alot more room to build more units. They have a new Fifth Wheel floor plan coming and at least two new travel trailers coming in the next month.
Ken Lown


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Ken, any idea what the TT configs will be? smaller or larger units?, rear slides? Side slides?

Just curious more than anything.

Wayne


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

Wayne
Outback has two Sydney 30' Travel Trailers. One is a bunk house and the other is a rear living room like the 28FRLS Fifth Wheel. They also have a trailer with a rear slide,large dinette slide and a front walk around queen bed that will be called a 27 or 28. In the Fifth wheels there is a 30' rear kitchen with 2-chairs in the livingroom.
Ken


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Coachlight RV Sales said:


> Outback has two Sydney 30' Travel Trailers. One is a bunk house...


Oh no you had to say that! Just when my F350 is coming in and the fact that I love our bunkhouse.

(must avoid any more shopping... Nancy Regan said to "Just Say No")

BTW Ken welcome to the Outbackers, nice to have a dealer coming over to hear what's going on here with the owners. I hope you never feel offended when we get down on some dealers, as I am sure you are aware there are no perfect dealers, campers or owners.

PS I know Carthage, MO. I lived in Marshall for 5 years and we worked with the Y board and staff in Carthage as we built our Y in Marshall!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ken, do you know when keystone is planning on updating their website to include the 2005 floorplans? I checked it the other day,and it was just the '04's still.

Ditto to what Y said. Hopefully, more dealerships will stop by to listen to the owners. After all, we will all most likely purchase again, and a happy customer is a loyal, return customer. Now if we can only Outback to join in.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Steve...
That F-350 was made to pull a new OUTBACK 5'er! Time to shop!


----------



## OutbackWI (Jun 13, 2004)

We love our 25FBS - just the right size for the 2 of us (for now). We had traded up from a 19' Sportsman. We had a couple fall in love with our trailer in August, we sent them to Quietwoods RV in Door County, WI, where we got ours. They, too were told at that time it was discontinued. Keystone was just selling a lot more with the rear slide. 
Paul


----------

